# Scuba certification + Skydiving



## maxwel_fredrick (21 May 2013)

Hey all,

I am an avid scuba diver and I am beginning to get serious about skydiving. I've done my first solo jump. I am also very invested in long distance precision target shooting. I own a 30-06, a .308, an AR-15 and a 9mm Beretta. I am a pretty good shot. I've taken a few CQB courses with my AR-15 as well.

I want to join the Infantry in order to become a full-time solider. I didn't get into these activities for any other reason than the fact that I love doing them. I've been scuba diving for 6 years (I worked at Marineland as a Marine Mammal Trainer, we had to be scuba certified), I've been shooting for 5 years, and I just started skydiving a couple years ago.

Will a recruiting officer be impressed? Will he care at all? I don't believe any of this will afford me any sort of special treatment, but I am wondering if these skills/hobbies will be taken into account for future career considerations. I guess I'm wondering how much any of this stuff matters.

What I have been doing to prepare is working on my cardio, upper body strength, and long distance hikes with a heavy backpack. I also wear a pair of Danner Combat boots during my hikes.

Thanks


----------



## MikeL (21 May 2013)

Just a FYI,  it's great that you have hobbies and cool that you took all these shooting and CQB classes.  If you do get into the CF, IMO it would be best to keep these courses to your self while in training.  Also,  what you learned in these classes may be different then what you will be taught in the CF,  so keep that in mind.

Also,  you are right none of this will get you special treatment.  


In my first unit there was a new Infantryman; during block leave he went on a precision shooting course... and supposedly he started talking it up trying to impress the Battalion Snipers... didn't go well for him.


----------

